# Dukes of Hazzard



## cmyers (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a Roku 3 (I love it!) an older Boxxee box and a computer with Play on media server...

I can't find my favorite shows... does anyone know of a channel which works on any of the above which I can watch old episodes of the Dukes of Hazzard?


----------



## tv.fan (Apr 14, 2013)

cmyers said:


> I have a Roku 3 (I love it!) an older Boxxee box and a computer with Play on media server...
> 
> I can't find my favorite shows... does anyone know of a channel which works on any of the above which I can watch old episodes of the Dukes of Hazzard?


How about get the show on DVD that way you are not at the mercy of a server online !!!!!


----------

